# Inversor temporizado, para accionar los contactores de una lavadora industrial.



## aitor 1995 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lo dicho, tengo una lavadora industrial con motores trifasicos, el programador murió definitivamente, pero he decidido, hacerla funcionar como sea. He estado investigando por los foros y tengo muchas dudas sobre el funcionamiento del programador con PIC.

Por lo que voy a intentar que sea semiautomatica. Para ello necesitaria un circuito que con dos salidas a 220v, para poder excitar los dos contactores que que sirven para el ciclo del lavado, (Derecha-Izquierda),que las alterne durante unos 2-3 minutos con un reposo entre alternancias de unos 10 segundos, para evitar cualquier posible cortocircuito.

Mas o menos esa es mi pretensión, a no ser que alguien pueda darme otra posibilidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2010)

Con uno de estos *LM555*, 2 de estos *CD4017* y algunos componentes más lo puedes llegar a hacer.

¿ Que conocimientos y/o practica tienes como para encarar el armado ?


----------



## krit (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo no me complicaría la vida con PIC para esto.Yo usaría temporizadores industriales, o mejor aun un microplc del tipo Zelio,Logo;Zen ... 
Los hay  que van a 220 directamente, y siempre puedes implementar mas funciones simplemente programandolas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo usaría un programador electromecánico convencional de los de lavadoras familiares, con las salidas de inversión de giro del motor manejaría dos contactores trifásicos, uno para marcha y otro para inversión , y si la bomba es potente otro contactor. 

Lo tenés todo hecho por poco dinero , solo reforzarle las salidas


----------



## santiago (Feb 19, 2010)

el tema son los pinouts de los programadores de lavarropas tienen 50 mil conectores de ficha plana, si queres conseguirlos se hace dificil, igualmente, en pablin , hay un circuito (que anda comprobado por un amigo) con pic para controlar un lavarropas, ahora con electronica analoga lo podes hacer facil 

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Feb 20, 2010)

Si piensas utilizar pic, ya puestos mejor seria incluirle que realizara todo el ciclo de labado: echar agua y detergente, lavar a derechas y izquierdas, zuabizante, centrifugado, y avisador acustico de fin de labado, e incluso un reloj que indique el tiempo que resta para terminar todo el proceso.


----------



## aitor 1995 (Feb 20, 2010)

Os comento, la idea de Krit es interesante pero desconozco uan el funcionamiento, el convencional es interesante y funciona pero necesito excitar como minimo 2 entradas de aguas independientes, ademas de la complicacion del cableado, desde un programador nuevo. Para montar un Pic, y con la información que tengo actualmente aun está en fase de experimentación y realmente preferiria empezar con algo mas productivo, pense en montar un viejo inversor temporizado. Pero despues de probarlo no activa el rele de la inversión o tiene un periodo extremadamente alto.

Y os agradezco a todos vuestras sugerencias, ya que ahora consigo verlo todo de orta manera, además de despertar recuerdos de estudiante de 25 años atras.


----------



## aitor 1995 (Feb 23, 2010)

continuo con el tema anterior.
Llevo bastante tiempo buscando información, y ando loco ya que en la multidud de posibilidades del 555, no termino de ver claro lo que necesito adaptar. Os expongo mi necesidad. Quiero activar mediante contactores dos motores trifasicos, con la necesidad de activar cada uno de forma alternativa, con una cadencia de tiempo entre 60 -100 segundos. evidentemente la salida a de ser de 220v. 

Agradeceria cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 23, 2010)

Entiendo que lo que querés hacer es que el motor gire hacia la derecha un tiempo T1 , se detenga otro tiempo T2 , gire hacia la izquierda un tiempo T3 , se detenga un T4 . . .  y vuelva a hacerlo continuamente.

Dado que es una aplicación INDUSTRIAL, yo particularmente compraría dos temporizadores dobles industriales haciendo un contador en anillo , vienen con alimentación para la red (o con 24Vcc si querés más seguridad en los controles) y salida para controlar directamente los contactores.

Si querés hacerlo vos y te gusta el 555, te dejo un esquema del NE 558 que son 4 temporizadores encadenados en un mismo chip (4 x 555). Solo te faltaría: o dos transistores con dos pequeños reles , o dos triacs para controlar las bobinas del contactor. 

Saludos


----------



## aitor 1995 (Feb 24, 2010)

Eso es lo que pretendo, la duda es si un circuito monoestable 555, con alguna mejora podria ser utilizado con una salida de 220v CA, alternandose para conseguir pautas de giro de motores trifasicos con reles, de todas formas, gracias un motivo mas para mi aprendizaje.

De echo rebuscando, opciones en reciclo he hallado un automatismo que directamente tiene tres salidas  N , L, L, perfecto, pero se autodenomina en su leyenda; circuito inversor temporizado, modelo TDA0 antiguo, no encuentro nada de información,

Tras probarlo 
 Directo; temporización ,inversión nula, solo 1 salida.

Insertando base de rele c3 - A30, temporizado; hace la inversión probocada por la base temporizada. Como un simple rele.

Aporto foto. Si puedo hago un esquema.

DIsculpad no es esa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2010)

*aitor 1995* , con un monoestable (le das un disparo, activa el relé un tiempo y se detiene) no hacés nada.

Un astable (activa el relé un tiempo , desactiva el relé otro tiempo , y vuelve a comenzar) solo te haría girar el tambor hacia un lado a intervalos regulares.

Si ponés el relé inversor en el astable . . . algo va a explotar  , *no podés* invertirle el giro al motor "a las trompadas" sin dejar que se detenga primero .

Así que necesitas 4 de tus monoestables 555, el primero *T1* da el tiempo de giro hacia la derecha, el segundo monostable *T2* da el tiempo de parado para que se detenga el motor, el tercer monoestable *T3* es el tiempo de giro hacia el otro lado (justamente el inversor que vos querés) y finalmente *T4* es el otro tiempo de espera para volver a detener el motor . . .  y vuelta a comenzar  .

Se puede armar con cuatro 555 individuales, o con dos 556 (tiene dos 555 dentro), o con un 558 (que tiene cuatro 555 dentro) que es el del esquema que te subí !

Te voy preparando el tema de las salidas


----------



## aitor 1995 (Feb 28, 2010)

Al final lo mejor ha sido adaptar un programador electromecanico convencional. Todo perfecto si no fuese porque no excita la electro válvula de entrada de agua, llega 220v. Ademas enciende una bombilla, la electro válvula funciona perfectamente. ¿Alguna sugerencia para aumentar la potencia en ese punto en concreto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2010)

Las electroválvulas sin presiòn, no abren !  . . . probà eso 

Para "aumentar" la corriente , lo obvio es un relé o un contactorcito.

Suerte que ya lo tenès andando sencillito , contanos como sigue


----------



## aitor 1995 (Feb 28, 2010)

ya añadí un relé, pero afecta a otro, que tengo en el motor de vaciado. No se activa ninguno de los dos, se nota el amago de querer activarse pero nada. De todas las maneras intentare cambiarlos por contactores, a ver.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2010)

aitor 1995 dijo:


> ya añadí un relé, pero afecta a otro, que tengo en el motor de vaciado. No se activa ninguno de los dos, se nota el amago de querer activarse pero nada. De todas las maneras intentare cambiarlos por contactores, a ver.


Eso que describes es síntoma de fuente de alimentación de poca capacidad, o relees con demasiado consumo.

¿ Que manejas con el control ? ¿ Directo el relee de potencia ? o un relee intermediario.


----------



## aitor 1995 (Mar 1, 2010)

Para que entendais lo que he realizado os comento;

Este es el esquema de conexiones del programador original;

ASPES LA-243
CONEXIONES DEL PROGRAMADOR
PROGRAMADOR   ELBI L20F02413


	●M1		M2●												
F1	F2	F3	E5											
E1	E2	E3											
D1	D2	D3	....	D5											
C1	C2	C3	....	C5											
B1	B2	B3	A5												




M1 y M2 Timer.	

	DONDE;														

CONEXIÓN				CONECTA											

F1	……………………….	C2 y FASE MOTOR (GIRO DERECHA)										
E1 y C1	………......	……….	CONDENSADOR											
D1	……………………….	C5 y PRESOSTATO( 21-12)											
B1	……………………….	CONEXIONES EN SERIE DE TEMPERATURA SELECTOR, 
                                      TERMOSTATO, RESISTENCIA)			
F2	……………………….	E2 y FASE MOTOR(GIRO IZQUIERDA)											
D2	……………………….	ELECTRO VÁLVULA y MOTOR DE VACIADO											
B2	……………………….	PULSADOR ANTIARRUGAS											
E3	……………………….	UNA DE LAS FASES DEL MOTOR 											
D3	……………………….	M2 ,INTERRUPTOR DE ENCENDIDO y E5											
C3	……………………….	UNA DE LAS FASES DEL MOTOR (CENTRIFUGADO)										
B3	……………………….	M1 Y COMÚN (MOTOR DE VACIADO Y COMUN LAVADO Y 
                                      CENTRIFUGADO)				
E5	……………………….	PRESOSTATO (11)											
A5	……………………….	BLOCA PUERTAS C, PULSADOR ANTIARRUGAS											
D5	……………………….	BLOCA PUERTAS N											
F3	……………………….	LIBRE											

OTRAS CONEXIONES							CONECTA								

ELECTRO VÁLVULA	……..……..……..	PRESOSTATO 22								
RL TEMPERATURA	……..……..……..	PRESOSTATO 13								
LUZ MARCHA	……..……..……..	ENTRE D3 y A5								
ENTRADA 220V	……..……..……..	INTERRUPTOR DE ENCENDIDO y BLOCA PUERTA L								



Yo he realizado la siguiente adaptación;

ASPES LA-243
CONEXIONES DEL PROGRAMADOR				
PROGRAMADOR   ELBI L20F02413
ADAPTACION = ANTIGUA GIRBAU 32Kg.




	●M1		M2●													
F1	F2	F3	E5												
E1	E2	E3												
D1	D2	D3	....	D5									
C1	C2	C3	....	C5												
B1	B2	B3	A5													


M1 y M2 Timer.																
	DONDE;															

CONEXIÓN				CONECTA												

F1	……………………….	C2 y RL1											
E1 y C1	………......	……….	CONDENSADOR (ELIMINADO)									
D1	……………………….	C5 y PRESOSTATO( 21-12)												
B1	……………………….	RTL TEMPERATURA												
F2	……………………….	E2 y RL2												
D2	……………………….	ELECTRO VÁLVULA y MOTOR DE VACIADO											
B2	……………………….	PULSADOR ANTIARRUGAS												
E3	……………………….	UNA DE LAS FASES DEL MOTOR (ELIMINADO)												
D3	……………………….	M2 ,INTERRUPTOR DE ENCENDIDO y E5												
C3	……………………….	RTL CENTRIFUGADO												
B3	……………………….	M1 Y COMÚN (MOTOR DE VACIADO Y LOS RL DE LAVADO 
                                      Y CENTRIFUGADO)					
E5	……………………….	PRESOSTATO (11)												
A5	……………………….	BLOCA PUERTAS C (ELIMINADO), PULSADOR ANTIARRUGAS									
D5	……………………….	BLOCA PUERTAS N ( ELIMINADO)												


OTRAS CONEXIONES					CONECTA											

ELECTRO VÁLVULA	……..	PRESOSTATO 22											
RL TEMPERATURA	……..	PRESOSTATO 13											
LUZ MARCHA	……..	ENTRE D3 y A5											
ENTRADA 220V	……..	INTERRUPTOR DE ENCENDIDO y A5											
RL MOTOR DE VACIADO, LA ORIGINAL ESTA INVERTIDA. ALIMENTACIÓN DIRECTA DE ENTRADA																
LOS RL SON  = C3-A30 RELECO	


Esta es la adaptación problemas; No tiene fuerza para exitar la bobina de la electro válvula, y cuando añado un RL de las mismas características que los anteriores, se oye el zumbido del amago incluso en el de la bomba de achique sin tener que estar activada. He probado contactores y lo único que no afecta al achique es la luz del chivato de encendido, que la he colocado para poder meter el agua de forma manual, apagandose cuando alcanza el nivel, en fin, lo que tendría que hacer la electro válvula. 

Si teneis alguna sugerencia sería de agradecer.


----------

